# Carp Found in Upper Portions of Devils Lake Basin



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What does this mean if carp get into Devils Lake? According to ND Outdoors magazine (May 2007):

Game and Fish biologists estimate that if carp got into the Devils Lake Basin, and migrated to Devils Lake itself, existing fisheries would start to decline within 10 years. *Eventually, biologists predict walleye and north pike populations could fall by 50 percent from what they are today*.

Let's hope they get this contained at all costs!



> *Carp Found in Upper Portions of Devils Lake Basin*
> 
> Recent heavy rains in the Devils Lake basin area have allowed
> young-of-the-year carp to cross a divide separating Devils Lake from the
> ...


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Lets just hope they don't make it down again.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Man I hope they can keep the carp out!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If memory serves the solution was supposed to be a dike across the drainage to prevent migration, but people in the area bucked the idea. Might be wrong though.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> If memory serves the solution was supposed to be a dike across the drainage to prevent migration, but people in the area bucked the idea. Might be wrong though.


There is a great article on this in North Dakota Outdoors in May that explains that. Imagine the amount of money lost if the fishery started declining, it might be worth stepping up quickly from some state source to get the land to do what's needed. Much easier said then done though I'm sure.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

That sucks! I mean, I'm a bowfisherman myself and love shooting carp, but from what I hear Devils Lake is an amazing fishing lake. I'd hate to see it turn to a crap hole lake before I even get to fish there.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

just curious what do carp do to your lakes, i got a **** load in mine.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Horsager will love this,Casting for Carp oke:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

mallardrocker said:


> just curious what do carp do to your lakes, i got a &$#* load in mine.


Carp are bottom feeders that will basically eat anything, vegetation that helps walleye northern-basically any species of fish in that lake, live


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

We can fix 2 problems at once here. Shock the water during the carp migration. Scoop them up and put them in holding ponds near known cormorant rookeries. When the cormies are conditioned to coming to the carp pond shoot a large net over the whole pond, then kill all the cormies.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Horsager said:


> We can fix 2 problems at once here. Shock the water during the carp migration. Scoop them up and put them in holding ponds near known cormorant rookeries. When the cormies are conditioned to coming to the carp pond shoot a large net over the whole pond, then kill all the cormies.


NICE!! I'll second that idea!

Chris


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

lets get the bows and shure shot penatraters and go get um guys is night bowfishing legal there if it is i bet i can get a group of guys together that would like to help shoot um up eh weasle


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I think you should apply for a permit and shoot the cormies while you're at it.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Horsager,If DL gets carps i'll take you fishing,my treat :withstupid: I got some Mainline pro active pop ups in my favorite flavors-Sweet pineapple,strawberry Jam,tiger Nut and tutti frutti uke: Put these on my Grauvell ready made carp hair : rigs-Size 8.They got 25cms of Dyneems braid with a reverse forged carp hook.A rolling swivel is fitted for connection to the main line.The braid is 15lbs breaking strain on the size 6 hook and then there is a size 8 hook tied on that using 12lb Dyneem-Sweet!Fish on k:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

Horsager said:


> I think you should apply for a permit and shoot the cormies while you're at it.


 i wonder if i can hit one with my bow :sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> Horsager said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should apply for a permit and shoot the cormies while you're at it.
> ...


If you can't you'd best not be shooting that bow at anything else either!!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i dont even no what a cormorant is but i can hit a fish so i might be sble to hit one of them


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good Webcast on this issue at the G&F:

http://www.gf.nd.gov/multimedia/ndoutdo ... t-new.html


----------



## randyh (Jul 25, 2005)

gee - this has a somewhat familiar ring to it, only in reverse - like some folks worrying that organisms *from* Devil's Lake will/are making their way via the Sheyenne into the Red River, and subsequently into Lake Winnipeg, and Hudson Bay watershed!!


----------

